# Wachsen den Fischen die Schuppen nach?



## Daniel123 (20. Jan. 2012)

Wachsen den Fischen die Schuppen nach?`

Weiß es jemand, ob den Fischen die Schuppen bei Verletzung nachwachsen? Ich habe im Internet nachgeschaut und nur Vermutungen gefunden.
Danke und Gruß

Daniel


----------



## canis (20. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wachsen den Fischen die Schuppen nach?*

Ja.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wachsen den Fischen die Schuppen nach?*

Hi Daniel,

solange die Hautschichten (dort wo die Schuppen ihre Wachstumszone haben) des Fisches nicht unreperabel verletzt wurden wachsen die Schuppen wieder nach. 

Bleiben die erzeugenden Zellen aktiv wachsen bei uns ausgefallene Haare ja auch laufend nach (das sind wie Federn auch nur umgewandelte (Reptilien) Schuppen)

MfG Frank


----------



## Limnos (20. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wachsen den Fischen die Schuppen nach?*

Hi

Ich denke, dass doch ein Unterschied zwischen Haaren, Federn, Reptilienschuppen einerseits und Fischschuppen andererseits besteht. Fischschuppen liegen* in* der Haut. Die oberste Schicht ist eine Schleimhaut. Sie wachsen auch mit Jahresringen weiter. Einen Wechsel gibt es nicht. Dagegen stecken Haare, Federn, Reptilienschuppen in der Oberhaut. Sie unterliegen einem jahreszeitlich oder wachstumbedingten (Mauser, Häutung) oder permanenten Wechsel.(Mensch)Auch vom Material her sind Fischschuppen Knochen, evtl. mit Ganoin, einer zahnschmelzähnlichen Substanz, überzogen, während alle anderen aus Keratin (Horn) bestehen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wachsen den Fischen die Schuppen nach?*

Hi Wolfgang,

bei allen Wirbeltieren sind noch heute die Körperteile zu finden wie sie schon bei den Fischen auftraten. (selbst die Knochen die heute bei uns Finger und Zehen bilden sind schon bei Fischen in den Flossenansätzen zu finden) 
Die Schleimhaut der Fische (wo die Schuppen durchgehen) wurde nach verlassen des Wasser überflüssig und wurde aufgegeben. Die tieferliegenden "stabileren" Hautschichten wurden bei den Landwirbeltieren schließlich zur neuen Oberhaut. Der Aufbau der Schuppen an Land hat sich allerding in der Tat etwas geändert. Lag wohl auch daran da die Landwirbeltiere die Bausteine net mehr direkt aus den Mineralien im Wasser beziehen konnten (die "Jahresringe" wie auf Fischschschuppen sind auch bei Reptilienschuppen - es gibt ja auch noch Reptilien die sich nicht bzw. laufend häuten z.B __ Schildkröten, Krokodile -  noch zu finden. Haare und Federn sind ja auch einer sehr viel stärkerern Belastung ausgestzt als die Schuppen eines Fisches, sie verschleißen wesentlich schneller und müssen daher öfters gewechselt werden - die Mauser ist aber auch erst zusamen mit der jüngsten Tierklasse (Vögel) in der Kreide aufgetreten, deren frühe Raptorenvorfahren haben sich die Schuppen wohl noch net jährlich gewechselt - kommt aber auch immer auf die einzelne Tierart an. Ein Elefant in den Tropen verliert heute seine verbleibenen Haare wohl weniger stark als seine Verwandten die Mammuts es hier in der Eiszeit im Wechsel der Jahreszeiten hier taten


----------

